# overclocking my card



## UTKARSH999 (Mar 4, 2007)

hi everybody out there.from a couple of days i was wondering if i could overclock my graphics card.well it's not a hi end card but still i wish if i could.i own an NVIDIA FX 5200 128mb card. it did not come with a fan and I THINK IT CANt CARRY THE BURDEN ON IT DUE TO OVERCLOCKING.if i coud overclock it then wat are the things i should take care of. will it boost up my card's performance. help me out guys


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 4, 2007)

using good paste and fan to cool your card .And over clock your card step by step means 1 GHZ to .50 GHZ and which software u r using or doing with BIOS


----------



## UTKARSH999 (Mar 5, 2007)

im using the softwre named coolbits is it safe


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 5, 2007)

use power strip or its in your Graphics Driver


----------



## assasin (Mar 5, 2007)

u can oc with coolbits.even i used that for overclocking.now i dont use it cuz i've modded my bios so no need to oc thru coolbits.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

Coolbits is the best tool/tweak to oc. Get a small fan from any electronics shop and somehow attach it to ur gcard heatsink nd connect its 5v supply to molex cables by removing the insulations of yellow and black. This should be fine and u can oc better.


----------



## UTKARSH999 (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks everybody out  there 4 the info


----------

